# ماذا يعرف أصحاب المواقع التي تزورها عنك؟



## مورا مارون (28 مايو 2009)

ماذا يعرف اصحاب المواقع التي تزورها عنك

 عندما تتجول في شبكةالإنترنت، تترك أثار أقدامك في كل مكان تزوره. فالموقع الذي تمر به، يفتح سجلاً خاصاً بك، يتضمن عنوان الموقع الذي جئت منه، نوع الكمبيوتر والمتصفح الذي تستخدمه، وعنوان 

 رقم الابي

 الدائم، أو المتغير، للكمبيوتر الذي تتصل منه. ويمكن تحت ظروف معينة، أن يتمكن الموقع من الحصول على عنوان بريدك الإلكتروني، واسمك الحقيقي. ويقول بعض الخبراء، أنه يمكن باستخدام بريمجات جافا، أو جافا سيكريب، أو أكتيف إكس، سرقة عنوان بريدك الإلكتروني، وبعض المعلومات الأخرى عنك، على الرغم من أن هذا العمل غير قانوني تستطيع شل عمل جافا في إكسبلورر 3.2.، 

 

وفي نافيجيتور 3.0 من خلال الأوامر

enable Java Logging.

 Enable Java JIT compiler


 Options

ثم

  Network Preferences

ثم

  Languages

وإزالة علامتي الاختيار من مربعي


* 
Enable Java


enable Java******* 
 




 أسهل طريقة لمعرفة ما تسجله المواقع التي تزورها عنك، عادة، هي التوجه إلى موقع (www.consumer.net/analyze)

 والانتظار قليلاً، قبل أن يكتشف هذا الموقع المعلومات، ويعرضها أمامك على الشاشة.

 وتقدم أنت، معلوماتك الشخصية، عندما تملأ قسيمة الاشتراك في خدمات أحد المواقع. وننصحك في هذه الحالة، بالتأكد أولاً، من أن هذا الموقع "محترم"، ولن يسرب هذه المعلومات إلى جهات أخرى، قبل أن تقدم له هذه المعلومات.

 تضع معظم مواقع ويب، عندما تزورها، ملفاً صغيراً على القرص الصلب لكمبيوترك، يسمى "كوكي"

 (******)

 بهدف جمع بعض المعلومات عنك، وهو مفيد أحياناً، خاصة إذا كان الموقع يتطلب منك إدخال كلمة مرور تخولك بزيارته. ففي هذه الحالة لن تضطر في كل زيارة لإدخال تلك الكلمة، إذ سيتمكن الموقع من اكتشافها بنفسه عن طريق "الكوكي"، الذي وضعه على قرصك الصلب، في الزيارة الأولى. لكن، يرى الكثير من المستخدمين في ذلك انتهاكاً لخصوصياتهم أثناء التصفح، خاصة عندما يراقب "الكوكي" تحركاتك ضمن الموقع. إذا كنت لا ترغب أن يسجل الآخرون "كوكيز" على قرصك الصلب، بهدف جمع بعض المعلومات عنك، فبإمكانك تجهيز المتصفح الذي تستخدمه، بحيث يطلب موافقتك، قبل أن يحفظ أي "كوكي"، على قرصك الصلب Options، ثم Network Preferences، ثم Accepting a ******). والأفضل أن تستخدم برامج، مثل

 تحلل رموز الكوكي، وتعلمك ما إذا كان مفيداً أم لا، ثم نصحك بقبوله أو حذفه، ، بناء على ذلك التحليل.

 تتمثل أكبر المخاطر التي قد تواجهها، في ما تكتبه ضمن المجموعات الإخبارية إذ تدخل رسائلك ضمن أرشيف (www.dejanews.com)

 ، حيث يمكن لأي شخص الاطلاع عليها، الآن، وربما بعد 20 سنة، أيضاً. قد تشارك،

 عندما تكون شاباً في بعض المجموعات الإخبارية غير المناسبة، وتكتب آراءً طائشة، لكن، عليك أن تعلم أن ما خطته يداك، قد يبقى إلى الأبد، وربما يطلع عليه أحفادك، أو جهات أخرى! وقد يستخدم يوماً كسلاح ضدك، فإنترنت لا تنسى!

 أما ما تكتبه ضمن منتديات الحوار والدردشة العربية، فله وجهان متعارضان:

 الأول، هو أن معظم هذه المنتديات، لا تحتفظ بما يكتب فيها لفترات طويلة. وحتى إن احتفظت بها وأرشفتها، فإن معظمها لا يوفر أدوات بحث فعالة للتنقيب ضمن الأرشيف، وهذا يعني أن احتمال اكتشافها على المدى البعيد أقل.

 الوجه الثاني، هو أن الرقابة في المجتمعات العربية أكبر. فلو طلبت أي جهة قانونية من المنتدى ومزود خدمات إنترنت، الكشف عن كاتب إحدى الرسائل، أو المشاركين في الدردشة، فسوف يتم ذلك بسهولة، إذا كان ما كتبه لا زال موجوداً. وسوف يُعرف كاتبه، حتى إن كان يستخدم اسماً وعنواناً بريدياً زائفين. 


مورا مارون ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

معلومات خطيره يا مورا 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 مايو 2009)

الرب يباركك كوكومان​


----------



## لي شربل (1 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك مورا موضوع حلو كتير 
لكن اليوم مع الخدمات الانترنتية الاحترافية 
اللاسلكية والاقمار الصناعية 
ما حدا محتاج للقلق من المواقع 
لأن مزودي الخدمة يتنافسون في جذب العملاء بواسطة الطرق المختلفة لسرية المعلومات
فقد تكوني باليابان وتظهر المعلومات للمواقع انك 
بافريقيا .
لكن القلق الحقيقي بيكون من مزود الخدمة ذاته
لانو هو يا اللي يعرف التفاصيل الدقيقة الحقيقية 
لحسابك الشخصي وبطاقة ائتمانك وغيرها من المعلومات 
الاساسية لديك 
وقادر ع وضع تجسس يستخدمو بشكل احترافي 
قد يؤثر كثيرا ع المستخدم .
لكن إن كان الرب معنا فمن علينا فلنترك للرب حمايتنا .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتير قلبي .*​


----------



## maria123 (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات مهمة كتير
مرسي مورا​*


----------



## sara A (2 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات مهمة*
*شكرا مورا*


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يونيو 2009)

نورتوااااا الموضوع
​


----------



## doooody (21 يونيو 2009)

_شكراااااااا يا مورا علي الموضوع الجميل والمهم _
_انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومات المهمة دي_
_يسوع يبارك حياتيك_​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي يامورا علي المعلومات​*


----------



## girgis2 (23 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا مورا عالمعلومات المهمة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2009)

*جميل يا مورا *
*بجد موضوع مفيد جدا*
*شكرا الك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (24 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى كتير على المعلومات الحلوه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (7 نوفمبر 2009)




----------

